
Should Software Engineers Be Paid to Apply to Jobs? - nickfrost
http://insights.dice.com/2016/11/14/should-tech-pros-paid-apply-jobs/
======
kafkaesq
No, it suffices to treat them with basic respect. You know, responding to
emails in time, calling when you said you would, getting back to them with
information about the status by about the time you said you would, not
ghosting them, etc. Not asking them to complete carelessly designed take-home
projects, or spend their otherwise precious time talking to poorly trained
and/or unmotivated interviewers, etc.

Unfortunately many companies don't seem to grasp the importance of even these
very simple and basic considerations.

